# Renown - English 3 speed



## Rus Tea (Feb 12, 2010)

Just aquired this 3 speed.  Any information regarding the year and original configuration would be greatly apprecieated.  The serial # is 859 5, there are brass capped oilers on the hubs and BB, the tires are Dunlop Sports the read " Inflate Hard", we did and they still hold air!  The valve stems are brass and the rims are Dunlop SAE 3, the Hub is a Hercules A Type.  The forks are pinched and slotted.  In the third pic. we added a saddle and flipped the bars ( for fun ) and went for a ride.  Very smooth and tracks straight, lots of fun!  Any way, if anyone has some knowledge about Hercules Renown, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 13, 2010)

All I know is that Montgomery Ward sold Hercules bikes in the 50s & 60s.


----------

